# Gaming PC ~1300 Euro



## Moqorro (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hier konnte mir bereits letztes/vorletztes Jahr mit meinen eigenen PC super geholfen werden, daher wollte ich nochmals Rat für meinen Bruder einholen. Er wollte sich eigentlich so einen Fertig-PC holen, aber ich denke, da bekommt man für das gleiche Geld ein paar bessere Sachen. 

Gehäuse: Sharkoon BD28 59 €
CPU: INTEL Core i7-7700K, Taktfrequenz @ 4x 4,2GHz, Quad-Core  363 €
Motherboard: MSI Z170-A PRO 104€ 
Graka:  PALIT GeForce GTX 1060 Dual 3GB GDDR 204€ 
Netzteil: KOLINK Netzteil 600W  35 €
SSD: SAMSUNG SSD 871a 128GB  114 €
HDD: TOSHIBA Festplatte 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s, Formfaktor: 3.5" (kein Link) ~80 €
RAM: KINGSTON HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400  140 €
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn , Tower-Kühler, Abmessungen (BxHxT): 105x129x78mm (kein Link) ~20 €
Win10 Basic 100 €
DVD-Laufwerk: ~ 20 €

Summe: ca. 1.219



Die o.g. Bauteile werden als Fertig-PC für 1.333,00 € angeboten. Wenn man die Einzelteile selbst bestellt, ist es natürlich ein bischen günstiger, ich selbst würde eine größere SSD mit mind 250 nehmen (z.B. DIE ) und eine andere Graka. Mein Bruder wollte zwischen 1.200 und 1.400 ausgeben, von daher schaut es doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, oder?


Danke und Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2017)

Auf keinen Fall würde ich nen PC mit einer GTX 1060 mit nur 3GB nehmen. Das ist ne kleine Mogelpackung, weil man heutzutage mind 4GB haben sollte, ansonsten kann es gut passieren, dass man an sich auf die Power bezogen in einem Games maximale Details einstellen könnte, aber wegen des RAMs nur niedrige oder mittlere Details gehen. Wenn man das wählen kann, dann lieber eine RX 480 mit 8GB, die gibt es einzeln schon ab 210€, oder eine 1060 mit 6GB (ab 240€ ).

Das Netzteil ist auch ziemlicher Schrott, relativ gesehen. Da ist ein 400W-Markenmodell mit "nur" 400W für 40€ schon besser. Das Kolink wird zwar reichen, sonst wäre der Anbieter ja doof, aber bei dem Preis 600W, da hast du eine schwache Effzienz, ggf. wird es laut sein und es hat ne höhe Chance auf einen Defekt.

SSD: das ist wohl ne Samsung Pro. Unnötig teuer zw. an sich sogar irre überteuert. Die Pro-Version bringt nix für den privaten Gebrauch und kostet nur mehr, da kann man auch ne SSD mit 120-128GB für lediglich 50€ nehmen wie zB SanDisk Plus 120GB, SATA (SDSSDA-120G-G26) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wenn es geht, würde ich lieber selber bestelllen, beim Netzteil etwas mehr ausgeben (so ca 60€ ) und bei der SSD was ändern sowie die andere Grafikkarte. Ein DVD-Laufwerk braucht man heutzutage an sich so gut wie nicht mehr.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> SSD: das ist wohl ne Samsung Pro. Unnötig teuer zw. an sich sogar irre überteuert. Die Pro-Version bringt nix für den privaten Gebrauch und kostet nur mehr



Aha, interessant. Ich hab mir nämlich von Samsung so ein cooles M.2-Gerät gegönnt, und zwar die Samsung 960 EVO M.2 SSD mit 1 TB. Laut Samsung Magician sind die Geschwindigkeiten jenseits von Gut und Böse -- das Teil macht schon Spaß. Ich war am Schwanken, ob ich mir die Pro-Variante gönne, wo ich schon dabei bin, hab's dann aber gelassen. Wo ist denn bei Samsung der Unterschied zwischen Pro und Evo, und wieso bringt Pro aus Deiner Sicht "für den privaten Gebrauch" nichts?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Aha, interessant. Ich hab mir nämlich von Samsung so ein cooles M.2-Gerät gegönnt, und zwar die Samsung 960 EVO M.2 SSD mit 1 TB. Laut Samsung Magician sind die Geschwindigkeiten jenseits von Gut und Böse -- das Teil macht schon Spaß. Ich war am Schwanken, ob ich mir die Pro-Variante gönne, wo ich schon dabei bin, hab's dann aber gelassen. Wo ist denn bei Samsung der Unterschied zwischen Pro und Evo, und wieso bringt Pro aus Deiner Sicht "für den privaten Gebrauch" nichts?



Also, die M.2 sind nochmal ein anderes Thema. Da gibt es welche, die ähnlichen Speed wie Sata-Modelle haben und andere, die bei den MB/s 4-5x so schnell sind. Allerdings bringt selbst das so gut wie nie was lohnenswertes, zumindest wenn man Aufpreis dafür auch mit betrachtet, da DER große Vorteil von SSDs die quasi nicht vorhandene Zugriffzeit ist, und das bieten auch die SATA-Modelle. Ob dann die eigentlichen Daten mit 400 oder 2000 MB/s fließen, ist dann in vielen Fällen eher Nebensache, vor allem da der PC bzw. CPU ja auch die Daten erst verarbeiten muss. D.h. es nutzt nur selten etwas, dass du innerhalb von einer Sekunde nicht "nur" 500, sondern 1000-2000 MB zur Verfügung stellen kann. Mal angenommen ein Spiel lädt insgesamt 2000 MB und man braucht mit ner normalen SSD 20 Sekunden. Dann sind maximal 5 Sekunden davon der reine Datenfluss, der Rest ist Arbeit von der CPU und Grafikkarte. Mit ner sehr schnellen SSD sind es dann halt vlt. nur noch 1-2 Sekunden Ladezeit, aber in der Summe immer noch 16-17 Sekunden statt 20, also kein Riesenunterschied. Und bei vielen Games ist der pure "Daten Laden"-Anteil ohnehin noch viel geringer, das Lade-Plus im Vergleich zu einer Festplatte kommt zum weitaus größten Teil wegen der Zugriffszeit zustande, nicht wegen der MB/s. 

Wo es vlt. ein wenig mehr bringen könnte wäre, wenn du oft große "Projekte" bei Video oder Bild-Bearbeitung lädst/speicherst.  Aber Zb fürs Kopieren ist der Riesen-Speed ja ohnehin unsinnig, da man ja idR nicht zwei SSDs hat und von der einen auf die andere kopiert, sondern eine SSD und eine Festplatte und da zwischenherkopiert. Dabei begrenzt immer die Festplatte auf ca 100-120MB/s, so dass es völlig egal wäre, ob die SSD nun 200, 400 oder 2000 MB/s schafft  


Ein nochmal anderes Thema sind die "pro"-Eigenschaften bei Samsung. Das sind dann idR noch nicht mal Speedunterschiede, sondern da geht es eher um Datenkonsistenz und Lebensdauer, was aber eher für ne Firma relevant sein KÖNNTE, wo die SSD den ganzen Tag ständig immer neue Daten zu schreiben hat. Da "hält" eine Pro dann länger, denn eine SSD verliert Lebensdauer, wenn Daten neu geschrieben werden. Für den privaten Gebrauch aber: deine SSD hat eine "TBW" von 400 TB, das ist die garantierte Summe an Datenvolumen, das du schreiben kannst, bevor die SSD _vielleicht _dann in die Knie geht. Selbst wenn du JEDEN Tag satte 100 Gigabyte an Daten neu schreiben würdest, dann kannst du die SSD knappe 11 Jahre benutzen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2017)

Bei einem 1300 EUR teuren PC-System würde ich eine GTX 1070 erwarten aber keine 1060. Beim besten Willen. Auch wenn Du Tower mit Netzteil, HDD und SSD kaufst.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei einem 1300 EUR teuren PC-System würde ich eine GTX 1070 erwarten aber keine 1060. Beim besten Willen. Auch wenn Du Tower mit Netzteil, HDD und SSD kaufst.


 Dann musst du aber SEHR knapp kalkulieren und woanders Abstriche machen: keinen 7700k, sondern eine normalen i7 nehmen. Board für nur 70-80€. Kühler 25€. SSD 120GB für 50€, HDD 1000 GB für 50€. Als Gehäuse nur eines für 40€, Netzteil eines für 50€. Dann kommst du knapp hin mit ner GTX 1070 und Windows dabei.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2017)

Es langt doch ein Skylake. Es muß doch kein Kabylake sein. Schon mal das spart rund 100 EUR. Board für 80 EUR langt eigentlich auch. Du brauchst dann auch nur eins mit Z170A-Chipsatz. Dann braucht man beim Rest nicht so extreme Einsparungen zu treffen. Und so viel schneller ist der 7700K im Vergleich zum 6700K nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Moqorro (18. Februar 2017)

Erstmal danke für euchre Tipps.

Bei der SSD habe ich mich auch gewundert, wieso die so teuer ist, aber das erklärt es natürlich. Da werden wir auf jeden Fall auf eine günstigere umsteigen. Für eine anständige Graka würde er auch bissl über das Budget gehen, denke er wird dann auch zur 1070 greifen. Ein 500W sollte reichen oder? Ich würde dann einfach das gleiche nehmen wie ich auch habe (500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+), damit bin ich voll zufrieden, was die Lautstärke angeht.

Ich habe aber immer gerne ein DVD-Laufwerk, ich brauche meins zwar selten, aber ab und zu lege ich noch ein altes Spiel ein und dafür ist das Laufwerk ganz nett und 15-20 Euro sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es langt doch ein Skylake. Es muß doch kein Kabylake sein. Schon mal das spart rund 100 EUR. Board für 80 EUR langt eigentlich auch. Du brauchst dann auch nur eins mit Z170A-Chipsatz.


 Bitte was? ^^  Ein i7-6700 / 6700K kostet 315/335€, ein i7-7700 / 7700K 325/365€, allerdings auch mit mehr Takt. Das sind selbst beim i7-7700K vs dem i7-6700 nur 50€ Unterschied, keine 100€.

Worüber man viel eher reden könnte wäre, ob nicht ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 völlig reicht. der ist kaum langsamer als ein i7-6700 und hat auch 8 Threads - da spart man zum i7-7700K dann wirklich 100€ plus noch 20-30€ für ein günstigeres, aber trotzdem ausreichendes Board. Aber auch dann wird es mit ner GTX 1070 zwar gehen, aber recht knapp, wenn du inkl. Windows 1300€ investieren willst.


----------



## Moqorro (20. Februar 2017)

Meinen Bruder machen die 50€ nicht viel aus, meint er. 

Ich war gerade auf der Seite http://processormatch.intel.com/MotherBoards/CompatibleBoards um mal zu schauen. Das MSI Z170-A PRO Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail ist dort nicht vertreten bzw gar keine von MSI. Aber andere mit Z170 Chipsatz. Heißt das nun, dass dieses gar nicht funktionieren wird oder nur nicht getestet wurde?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2017)

Die Z170-Boards KÖNNTEN Probleme haben, wenn deren BIOS nicht aktuell ist und man eine der neuesten Core i5/i7-7000er CPUs verwendet. Allerdings kommt bei so ner Übersichtsseite noch dazu, dass fehlende Boards auch ganz einfach nur noch nicht ausprobiert wurden. Vlt müssen die Hersteller dafür auch was zahlen, dort gelistet zu werden, und MSI sieht das nicht ein. 

Nebenbei: ich würde unbedingt noch die neuen AMD-CPUs abwarten, die kommen Anfang März und scheinen bei ähnlichem Takt so stark wie die Intels zu sein, kosten aber vermutlich ein gutes Stück weniger. Und es gibt da CPUs mit 4, 6 ooder 8 Kernen sowie 4, 8, 12 oder 16 Threads.


----------



## Moqorro (20. Februar 2017)

Ja, das mit der BIOS-Aktualität habe ich gelesen. Ich hatte vor den Großteil bei Mindfactory zu bestellen und dort kann man für knapp 8 Euro eine BIOS-Aktualisierung dazu buchen, das hätte ich dann sicherheitshalber gemacht.

Der PC von meinen Bruder ist am WE kaputt gegangen und bis Anfang März ohne Zocken, das schafft er nicht.  Ihn davon überzeugen sich selbst einen zusammenzustellen statt schnell und einfach einen Fertig-PC zu kaufen hat schon einiges an Überzeugungsarbeit gekostet. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2017)

Was genau ist denn kaputtgegangen? Vlt. muss man ja nur teilweise was neu holen. Und falls er nicht übertakten will: mit dem og. Xeon kann man in der Summe locker 100€ sparen und hast fast genau die Leistung wie mit nem Core i7-6700.


----------



## Moqorro (20. Februar 2017)

Die CPU ist kaputt. Da sein System "schon" 4 oder 5 Jahre alt ist, wollte er sich jetzt alles neu holen. Übertakten wird er nicht, zumindest weiß weder er noch ich, wie es geht.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2017)

Moqorro schrieb:


> Die CPU ist kaputt. Da sein System "schon" 4 oder 5 Jahre alt ist, wollte er sich jetzt alles neu holen. Übertakten wird er nicht, zumindest weiß weder er noch ich, wie es geht.


  man könnte ja vielleicht Gehäuse und Laufwerke behalten, Netzteil ggf auch. 

und wenn er nicht übertakten will, kann er mit dem Xeon halt einiges sparen. Falls er unbedingt die "neuste" CPUs haben will, dann kann er ruhig den 7700K nehmen, dann aber reicht ein Board für 70-80€ dicke aus. Er kann natürlich ein Z170 oder Z270 Board für 110-150€ nehmen, dann hat er halt die Option, dass er übertakten KANN, wenn er es doch mal will. In dem Fall wäre dann ein Kühler für eher 40-50€ angemessen.


----------



## Moqorro (20. Februar 2017)

Ja, das alte Gehäuse werden wir halten, müssen nur noch schauen, ob da alles reinpasst.

Denke er möchte beim 7700k bleiben, wie ist es denn, da sollten doch generell alle Boards mit dem selbigen Sockel für passen oder nicht? Z.B. ASRock H170M Pro4S


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2017)

Moqorro schrieb:


> Ja, das alte Gehäuse werden wir halten, müssen nur noch schauen, ob da alles reinpasst.
> 
> Denke er möchte beim 7700k bleiben, wie ist es denn, da sollten doch generell alle Boards mit dem selbigen Sockel für passen oder nicht? Z.B. ASRock H170M Pro4S


 ja, nur halt ggf. wegen des BIOS aufpassen. GANZ sicher wäre ein Board mit nem Chipsatz, der eine 2 als Anfangsziffer hat. Bei dem ASRock siehst du hier ASRock > H170M Pro4S  dass die 7000er-CPUs ab BIOS 7.1 unterstützt werden. Es kann gut sein, dass die Boards bei MF eh noch so neu an die ausgeliefert worden sind, dass es bereits drauf ist.


----------



## Moqorro (20. Februar 2017)

Aaaah, jetzt hab ich auch wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke dir dafür und deine Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2017)

Moqorro schrieb:


> Aaaah, jetzt hab ich auch wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke dir dafür und deine Hilfe.



Die Sockel 1151-Boards mit 100er-Nummern sind halt mit Skylake (6000er-CPUs) rausgekommen, und mit KabyLake (7000er-CPUs) kamen die neuen 200er-Boards. Daher sind DIE immer passend zu den KabyLakes, die alten eventuell erst nach Update. Kann aber sein, dass die CPUs laufen, nur halt nicht "korrekt erkannt" werden, so dass man auch selber problemlos ein Update machen könnte.,


----------



## Promego (21. Februar 2017)

ööööhm ohne hier werbung zu machen, aber hast du dir schon mal die pcgames pcs abgeguckt? die sind preislich sehr nahe an der summe ihrer komponenten und da gibts auch grad so ein 25 jahre alternate schnäppchen.
https://www.alternate.de/PC-Games/P...extlinks/Alternate&zanpid=2268902602245018624

PCGH-PCs


----------

